# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  في ذمة الله الخبير سيد سليم

## ود البقعة

*انا لله وانا إليه راجعون . توفي فجر اليوم الخميس بود مدني الخبير سيد سليم . اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتقبله قبولا حسنا


منقول من قروب مريخاب نخبة على الواتساب
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*نسال الله له الرحمة والمغفرة ولا اله الا الله محمدا رسول الله
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يجعل الجنة مثواه اللهم أكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واحشره مع الشهداء والصديقين
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*نسأل الله أن يتقبله في الفردوس الأعلى و يصبر أهله و ذويه . . . إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*له الرحمة ولابنه واهله حسن العزاء.
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يجعل الجنة مثواه مع الشهداء والصديقين
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اللهم أغفر له وأرحمه وأجعل الجنة مثواه
والتعازي موصولة لكل أفراد الأسرة
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل الجنة مثواه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الخبير سيد سليم في ذمة الله


فجع  الوسط الرياضي برحيل الخبير سيد سليم لاعب المريخ ونجم الكرة بودمدني  الاسبق صباح اليوم بعد رحلة عامرة بالانجازات مع ناديه والمنتخب الوطني  لاعبا ومدربا .. نسأل العلي القدير له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يسكنه فسيح  جناته مع الصديقين والشهداء وان يلهم آله وذويه الصبر وحسن العزاء (انا لله  وانا اليه راجعون).



*

----------


## زول هناك

*انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 
اللهم اغغر له وارحمه وسع مدخله 
ابدله دار خير من داره واهل خير من اهله 
اللهم الي جنات الخلود الي طلح منضود وظل ممدود وماء مسكوب وفاكهة كثيرة
ربي ببركات هذا الشهر تجاوز عنه وادخله الجنة يا كريم 
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لَهُ وَارْحَمْهُ وَعَافِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنْهُ وَأَكْرِمْ نُزُلَهُ وَوَسِّعْ مُدْخَلَهُ وَاغْسِلْهُ بِالْمَاءِ وَالثَّلْجِ وَالْبَرَدِ وَنَقِّهِ مِنْ الْخَطَايَا كَمَا نَقَّيْتَ الثَّوْبَ الْأَبْيَضَ مِنْ الدَّنَسِ وَأَبْدِلْهُ دَارًا خَيْرًا مِنْ دَارِهِ وَأَهْلًا خَيْرًا مِنْ أَهْلِهِ وَزَوْجًا خَيْرًا مِنْ زَوْجِهِ وَأَدْخِلْهُ الْجَنَّةَ وَأَعِذْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ أَوْ مِنْ عَذَابِ النَّارِ
*

----------


## مغربي

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون له الرحمه والمغفرة
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يجعل الجنة مثواه اللهم أكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واحشره مع الشهداء والصديقين
*

----------


## kartoub

*رد: في ذمة الله الخبير سيد سليم
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*انا لله وانا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انا لله و انا اليه راجعون 
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه رحمة واسعة 
اللهم اجعل مثواه روضة من رياض جناتك
*

----------


## redstar

*اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وادخله فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## ابو همام

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم ارحمه  واغفر  له واعف عنه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أعلن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ قفل أبواب النادي حداد علي روح الفقيد الخبير الكروي  سيد سليم ، وسوف يتقبل رئيس واعضاء مجلس الادارة العزاء مساء السبت بدار النادي ، حيث سيكون هناك إفطار جماعي  وستقام ليله دينية .
وقد توجه السيد رئيس مجلس الادارة  جمال الوالي وعدد من أقطاب النادي الي مدينة ود مدني لتقديم واجب العزاء لأسرة الفقيد وللأسرة الرياضية .

السيرة الذاتية 

 سيد محمد سليم نجم المريخ في خمسينيات القرن الماضي لعب لنادي النيل مدني ، ولعب لنادي الاتحاد مدني  ولعب في نادي المريخ في فترة الخمسينات  .. لعب للاتحاد السكندري ايام دراسته بالاسكندرية وعمل موظفا بمشروع الجزيرة ، كان من ضمن المنتخب القومي الذي قام بالزيارة التربية الي الاتحاد السوفيتي والصين .

سيد سليم عمل مدربا للعديد من الاندية علي رأسها المريخ كما درب العديد من الاندية السودانية الاتحاد وأهلي بمدني ، كما درب العديد من الاندية في المملكة العربية السعودية ، وتولي تدريب جميع المنتخبات الوطنية علي رأسها المنتخب الأول .

 كان له شرف قيادة المريخ للفوز بكأس سيكافا عام 1986م في البطولة أقيمت في تنزانيا كاول انجاز خارجي لنادي المريخ   وكان له الضلع الاكبر في اعداد فريق المريخ التي فازت بكأس الكؤوس الافريقية  1989 م . وقد تولي تدريب المريخ في العديد من المرات وآخرها عمل مستشارا فنيا للعديد من المدربين .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ود مدني تودع سيد سليم 











*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يجعل الجنة مثواه مع الشهداء والصديقين
*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
 نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يجعل الجنة مثواه
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يجعل الجنة مثواه اللهم أكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واحشره مع الشهداء والصديقين
*

----------


## صديق بلول

*nbbk











اللهم اغفر له واجعله من اصحاب اليمين
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
*

----------


## الحريف

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وادخله فسيح جنانك مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء وحسن اؤلئك رفيقا اللهم ان كان محسنا فزد في احسانه وإن  كان مسيئا فتجاوز عن سيئاته
                        	*

----------


## ود عثمان

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يجعل الجنة مثواه اللهم أكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واحشره مع الشهداء والصديقين
*

----------


## Kajouma

*لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأدخله فسيح جنانك مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء وحسن أؤلئك رفيقا. فقد جلل.
*

----------


## بشارة

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة وان يجعل الجنة مثواه 
ولاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله
                        	*

----------

